# Minimalist Metal Lathe available on Craig's List in Minnesota for $50 ...



## arvidj (Jul 5, 2013)

Not my add, http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/tls/3915088816.html


----------



## Ray C (Jul 5, 2013)

Quaint... austere!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 5, 2013)

Hah hah!  Looks cool!  I hope the frisbee comes with it



Bernie


----------



## Ben (Jul 5, 2013)

A real man doesn't need a bed or tool holder, just a motor, chuck and his teeth!!
)


----------



## raross61 (Jul 5, 2013)

I see a little light here, might be a very good start for a weld positioner?? Only drawback is it still looks really heavy!!!                           Bob


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 5, 2013)

IT'S just a big hand drill..


----------



## raross61 (Jul 5, 2013)

raross61 said:


> I see a little light here, might be a very good start for a weld positioner?? Only drawback is it still looks really heavy!!! Bob




Now that I look at it closer, might be a little fast for a weld positioner? Maybe for polishing lathe only.  Bob


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 5, 2013)

That has a vaguely familiar look to it. Maybe it will come to me.


----------



## macrnr (Jul 5, 2013)

It's worth more than a hundred just for the parts.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 5, 2013)

macrnr said:


> It's worth more than a hundred just for the parts.



Absolutely!  Thank goodness I don't live anywhere near it!  Hah


Bernie


----------



## blaser.306 (Jul 5, 2013)

It appears to be the driving end of a Rigid pipe threader? The ones generaly mounted on a tripod on jobsites, and the threading dies are held separately for threading black iron ( fire supretion sprinkler lines, natural gas gas etc.) ?


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 5, 2013)

blaser.306 said:


> It appears to be the driving end of a Rigid pipe threader? The ones generaly mounted on a tripod on jobsites, and the threading dies are held separately for threading black iron ( fire supretion sprinkler lines, natural gas gas etc.) ?




non- like i have used

- - - Updated - - -

my guess is... set up for polishing


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 6, 2013)

Looks like a speed lathe to me.


----------



## Codered741 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have seen lathe heads like this used on line boring rigs. 

This one looks more like a bench grinder that someone put a chuck on, who knows why. Doesn't seem to have a gearbox, meaning it runs pretty fast, limiting its usefulness as a line-borer. 

How is a "Speed lathe" used? Just for polishing/sanding? Seems very special purpose. 

-Cody


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 6, 2013)

How is a "Speed lathe" used? Just for polishing/sanding? Seems very special purpose. 

-Cody[/QUOTE]
I think you got it, Polishing. It would be a special purpose machine


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 21, 2013)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/tls/3943151612.html

looks nice


----------



## raross61 (Jul 22, 2013)

Codered741 said:


> I have seen lathe heads like this used on line boring rigs.
> 
> This one looks more like a bench grinder that someone put a chuck on, who knows why. Doesn't seem to have a gearbox, meaning it runs pretty fast, limiting its usefulness as a line-borer.
> 
> ...



The only thing I can say here is all my boring bar drives, have some type of setup, be it a rack and pinion, or a threaded lead screw, and nut to drive the boring bar. back and forth thru the bar bearings!

                                                     Bob in Oregon

- - - Updated - - -



TOOLMASTER said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/tls/3943151612.html
> 
> looks nice



This lathe looks very close to the Shop Fox M1112, or the Grizzly G4003G! Just my 2 cents worth!

                                            Bob in Oregon


----------



## arvidj (Oct 4, 2013)

Yet another "minimalist" lathe from Minnesota, however this one costs a little more.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/4107351601.html


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Oct 25, 2013)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/tls/4149530544.html

ONLY 100...


----------

